# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  that other shit hole

## St James

cancelled my membership at that other place. Now they got American troops saying they will gladly fire upon the US citizen...they merely consider us targets....................

----------


## Paperback Writer

Do you have a link for this?  I'd love to have it.  Miss Dragonborn seems to think that her stint as a military wife makes her an SME on the behaviour of the military and refuses to believe they would fire on Americans.

I'd be most happy to show her the link and get her opinion since apparently military men are the best men in the world or some shite like that.

----------


## St James

> Do you have a link for this?  I'd love to have it.  Miss Dragonborn seems to think that her stint as a military wife makes her an SME on the behaviour of the military and refuses to believe they would fire on Americans.
> 
> I'd be most happy to show her the link and get her opinion since apparently military men are the best men in the world or some shite like that.


it was several members at another site.....it was their opinion that made me leave........they are collaborators and traitors

----------


## Paperback Writer

Are they really American troops and if so what is the context of why they'd fire on Americans?  When push came to shove in Russia the troops couldn't fire at Yeltsin.  It's easy to shoot other people not so easy to shoot your own.

Then again, I could be wrong. They could be monsters.  

It's times like these when I really wish Rina was on to have this discussion since she's not only moving to Chicago but she is momentarily enamoured of a former marine who lives there.  I'd hate to think she's spending time with a violent bloke.

----------


## Guest

Lemme guess, Questarr and Johnny-C?  They are both statist bitches.  I love Johnny-C, but he's a bitch sometimes.

----------


## Trinnity

> cancelled my membership at that other place. Now they got American troops saying they will gladly fire upon the US citizen...they merely consider us targets....................


What a terrible thing. Have we sunk that far?

----------


## Guest

> What a terrible thing. Have we sunk that far?


I'd like to know which "soldiers" it is because I am highly skeptical that marines would.  I won't name names but none of my husband's friends would and I heard them discuss it once.  They feel it is unconstitutional.

----------


## St James

> What a terrible thing. Have we sunk that far?


Logician............fucker will kill americans, they are merely targets. If he is ordered to fire upon americans, he says we will do so gladly.................because he's convinced that we are now the terrorists
Won't be going back there..............

----------


## Guest

I would put money on the fact that he's not in the military or if he is and says that around the other troops they'll beat the shit out of him.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Because the US Marines wouldn't kill anyone, yeh?

----------


## keymanjim

> Because the US Marines wouldn't kill anyone, yeh?


No one that they took an oath to protect.

----------

Kabuki Joe (01-16-2013),OceanloverOH (01-15-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

You're sure of that?

----------


## keymanjim

> You're sure of that?


Absolutely.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I'd like to know which "soldiers" it is because I am highly skeptical that marines would.  I won't name names but none of my husband's friends would and I heard them discuss it once.  They feel it is unconstitutional.



If you're already concluding it's all a bunch of crap, you're right.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

OceanloverOH (01-15-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

If the US military is the sort to disobey orders wot's the point of having them at all or entrusting them with weapons?  Aren't you afraid of a coup?

----------


## Trinnity

PF _is_ a shithole for allowing the constant harassment from professional trolls, all the while picking on anyone who stands up to them. And the profanity filter....embarrassing and hypocritical.

----------

St James (01-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> PF _is_ a shithole for allowing the constant harassment from professional trolls, all the while picking on anyone who stands up to them. And the profanity filter....embarrassing and hypocritical.


They keep saying how they "can't see everyone" at all times, but they do tend to see us libertarians and ban us while certain Dave1mo posters go unbanned (although they will censor him if you harass them).

If that's a problem for them they need new mods.

----------


## Trinnity

Shiva is no longer a mod. I wonder why....burn out or complaints? I do know he and some of the other mods didn't get along.

----------


## Beevee

> No one that they took an oath to protect.


So that lets out 99.999% of the inhabitants of other countries. 

How very noble of them. They are indeed true American heroes and deserve all those medals they have. Do the military supply wheelbarrows so that they can push them to parade in public without collapsing under the weight of those tin stars?

----------


## Guest

> So that lets out 99.999% of the inhabitants of other countries. 
> 
> How very noble of them. They are indeed true American heroes and deserve all those medals they have. Do the military supply wheelbarrows so that they can push them to parade in public without collapsing under the weight of those tin stars?


That's the point of every military in the world.  Only Costa Rica has forsworn some form of one.

----------


## patrickt

The military is taught that that they should not follow an unlawful order.

I have not seen any posts anywhere with anyone saying American troops would or should fire on Americans on orders of the King. I think we have maybe three liberals in the military now and they all have desk jobs in Washington.

----------

OceanloverOH (01-15-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

What a total crock of shit.  I am retired active duty USAF, my husband is retired active duty USAF, my Dad is retired active duty USMC.  Between the three of us, we must know thousands of military or former military folk (including those from other nations, since hubby and I both did a 3-year tour of duty at a NATO base).  All of them honorable men and women....I can't think of a single one that would even be capable of shooting their own countrymen.

It's too easy to represent yourself on the Internet as whatever fantasy you can dream up....when you're really single, fat, 50, work at McDonalds and live in your mother's basement.  Don't believe everything you read in forums.

----------

Canadianeye (01-16-2013),countryboy (01-16-2013),garyo (01-15-2013),Irascible Crusader (01-15-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> The military is taught that that they should not follow an unlawful order.
> 
> I have not seen any posts anywhere with anyone saying American troops would or should fire on Americans on orders of the King. I think we have maybe three liberals in the military now and they all have desk jobs in Washington.


It depends on what they're told.  Just keep in mind the things being said about the Weaver family on Ruby Ridge, or the religious group in Waco Texas.  I don't think any of our troops are inclined to shoot at fellow Americans, but at the same time, I know that if our government wants them to fire on the public, they will lie about us and convince them that we're a terrorist threat and a domestic enemy.  It isn't outside the realm of possibility.

----------


## garyo

I think as a group there is more common sense in the military than any other entity in existence, without it you would never make it through battle.

----------

Agravan (01-15-2013),OceanloverOH (01-15-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Lemme guess, Questarr and Johnny-C?  They are both statist bitches.  I love Johnny-C, but he's a bitch sometimes.


Yes he is another mans bitch!

----------

Irascible Crusader (01-15-2013),St James (01-17-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I think we have maybe three liberals in the military now and they all have desk jobs in Washington.


Hell of a lot more than that out in the heat of battle with everyone else.

----------


## Bill the Dead Cat

> The military is taught that that they should not follow an unlawful order.
> 
> I have not seen any posts anywhere with anyone saying American troops would or should fire on Americans on orders of the King. I think we have maybe three liberals in the military now and they all have desk jobs in Washington.


I would think the Pentagon and the entire military is infested with liberals after Clinton and now obama.  They have turned it into a gay bath house.  I as a former military, would not say that I would never fire on American Citizens though.  In fact, in the war on terror, we ought to start thinning the heard of potential martyrs we have here in the states.  Take out the camel jockeys and bee keepers I say.  Might want to nuke Deerborn as a first step in implementing the Bush Doctrine.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I would think the Pentagon and the entire military is infested with liberals after Clinton and now obama.  They have turned it into a gay bath house.  I as a former military, would not say that I would never fire on American Citizens though.  In fact, in the war on terror, we ought to start thinning the heard of potential martyrs we have here in the states.  Take out the camel jockeys and bee keepers I say.  Might want to nuke Deerborn as a first step in implementing the Bush Doctrine.


I couldn't make sense of any of that.

----------

Paperback Writer (01-16-2013)

----------


## Beevee

> What a total crock of shit.  I am retired active duty USAF, my husband is retired active duty USAF, my Dad is retired active duty USMC.  Between the three of us, we must know thousands of military or former military folk (including those from other nations, since hubby and I both did a 3-year tour of duty at a NATO base).  All of them honorable men and women....I can't think of a single one that would even be capable of shooting their own countrymen.
> 
> It's too easy to represent yourself on the Internet as whatever fantasy you can dream up....when you're really single, fat, 50, work at McDonalds and live in your mother's basement.  *Don't believe everything you read in forums.*


Thank you, I won't. I won't even believe that waterboarding took place in GITMO, at the hands of the honorable American military.

----------


## Guest

> Thank you, I won't. I won't even believe that waterboarding took place in GITMO, at the hands of the honorable American military.


You mean CIA.  It was the *CIA* that did the waterboarding, thank you.

----------


## gamewell45

> What a total crock of shit. I am retired active duty USAF, my husband is retired active duty USAF, my Dad is retired active duty USMC. Between the three of us, we must know thousands of military or former military folk (including those from other nations, since hubby and I both did a 3-year tour of duty at a NATO base). All of them honorable men and women....I can't think of a single one that would even be capable of shooting their own countrymen.


Highly unlikely they'd fire on citizens unless the citizens were firing on them.  Just like the police are here to protect us; but if you fire on them, then all bets are off.

----------

OceanloverOH (01-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Highly unlikely they'd fire on citizens unless the citizens were firing on them.  Just like the police are here to protect us; but if you fire on them, then all bets are off.


Police aren't nearly as honorable as the military.  They fuck around with citizens all the time.

----------

OceanloverOH (01-16-2013)

----------


## Dan40

2 words,,,,,,,,,,,,


KENT STATE


Look it up.

----------


## gamewell45

> 2 words,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> KENT STATE
> 
> 
> Look it up.


The was the National Guard...enough said.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> The was the National Guard...enough said.



And WHO do you think "US TROOPS" are today?

----------


## gamewell45

> And WHO do you think "US TROOPS" are today?


They are not all national guard.

----------


## Guest

> And WHO do you think "US TROOPS" are today?


Army, Navy, AF, Coast Guard, and Marines.  Technically the guard was supposed to be for a different purpose altogether.

----------

OceanloverOH (01-16-2013)

----------


## Dan40

Show of hands.

How many are so misinformed that they are unaware that today's National Guardsmen are on almost constant active duty and assigned to war zones?

And how many are so misinformed that they did NOT know this:

"The National Guard of the United States is a joint activity of the United States Department of Defense composed of reserve components of the United States Army and the United States Air Force: the Army National Guard of the United States for the Army and the Air National Guard of the United States  for the Air Force.

----------


## Guest

> Show of hands.
> 
> How many are so misinformed that they are unaware that today's National Guardsmen are on almost constant active duty and assigned to war zones?
> 
> And how many are so misinformed that they did NOT know this:
> 
> "The National Guard of the United States is a joint activity of the United States Department of Defense composed of reserve components of the United States Army and the United States Air Force: the Army National Guard of the United States for the Army and the Air National Guard of the United States  for the Air Force.


Everyone knows that they are.  We avoided the draft discussion in Congress by forcing them into nonstop duty for Iraq.  The point is what they are supposed to be.

Sheesh.

----------

gamewell45 (01-16-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Show of hands.
> 
> How many are so misinformed that they are unaware that today's National Guardsmen are on almost constant active duty and assigned to war zones?
> 
> And how many are so misinformed that they did NOT know this:
> 
> "The National Guard of the United States is a joint activity of the United States Department of Defense composed of reserve components of the United States Army and the United States Air Force: the Army National Guard of the United States for the Army and the Air National Guard of the United States  for the Air Force.


To do _what_?

_Guard_ the _nation_. That's their purpose. They should not be sent running all over the world. That's what the greater part of the military is for.

----------

gamewell45 (01-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

Nah dude, we need to attack everywhere ever because they may someday attack us.  Or some shit like that.  

Only a dumb shit could agree with the Bush doctrine.

----------


## Calypso Jones

what's the obama doctrine?

you know....bush has been out of office for going on 4 years now and the left can't stop talking about him.  We've got someone in office now that is far far worse.      I understand we have American held hostage by some islamists.  Want to bet me that part of the obama doctrine is that he is going to trade the blind sheik for these americans unless they get sodomized and  slaughtered first.

----------


## Guest

> what's the obama doctrine?


Abandon the 4th Amendment whenever possible.

----------

Calypso Jones (01-16-2013),Irascible Crusader (01-16-2013),keymanjim (01-17-2013),The XL (01-16-2013),Trinnity (02-05-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Abandon the 4th Amendment whenever possible.


perfect.

----------


## The XL

> Abandon the 4th Amendment whenever possible.


Lol.  We need to get that popular.

----------


## The XL

> what's the obama doctrine?
> 
> you know....bush has been out of office for going on 4 years now and the left can't stop talking about him.  We've got someone in office now that is far far worse.      I understand we have American held hostage by some islamists.  Want to bet me that part of the obama doctrine is that he is going to trade the blind sheik for these americans unless they get sodomized and  slaughtered first.


Obama and Bush are equally shit.  Bush got the ball rolling with the Patriot Act, the TSA, and the LOLWUT war in Iraq.  Obama is just building on what poppa Bush started.  

But Obama can't take the phrase Bush doctrine as his own, in regards to warmongering.  His daddy started it.  Obama doctrine for the destruction of both the 2nd and 4th Amendments fits perfectly though.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> you know....bush has been out of office for going on 4 years now


And the rights he stripped from us don't magically come back, and the government he expanded doesn't magically shrink, just because he's out of office.

----------

The XL (01-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> And the rights he stripped from us don't magically come back, and the government he expanded doesn't magically shrink, just because he's out of office.


This is true.  No way Obama could accomplish what he did if Bush didn't get the ball rolling.

----------


## Guest

Dick Cheney and Wolfowitz pretty much killed my husband so I am not going to bother with the "who's worse" game.  Obama didn't give that order to those SF guys to hold up outside of Tora Bora and prolong our duration in both Iraq and Afghanistan.

While I hate him for anally raping Lady Liberty and taking a huge dump on our Constitution, it's not "personal" in the same way as it is with how I feel towards those nation building fuckshits who have the blood of our troops on their hands for their "strategic" decisions.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-16-2013),The XL (01-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Dick Cheney and Wolfowitz pretty much killed my husband so I am not going to bother with the "who's worse" game.  Obama didn't give that order to those SF guys to hold up outside of Tora Bora and prolong our duration in both Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> While I hate him for anally raping Lady Liberty and taking a huge dump on our Constitution, it's not "personal" in the same way as it is with how I feel towards those nation building fuckshits who have the blood of our troops on their hands for their "strategic" decisions.


I understand how you feel.  It was merely a matter of circumstance though, because if Obama was in their position, he would have done the same exact thing.

----------


## Guest

> I understand how you feel.  It was merely a matter of circumstance though, because if Obama was in their position, he would have done the same exact thing.


I'm sure you're right.  He's a CFR tool, too.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Dick Cheney and Wolfowitz pretty much killed my husband so I am not going to bother with the "who's worse" game.  Obama didn't give that order to those SF guys to hold up outside of Tora Bora and prolong our duration in both Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> While I hate him for anally raping Lady Liberty and taking a huge dump on our Constitution, it's not "personal" in the same way as it is with how I feel towards those nation building fuckshits who have the blood of our troops on their hands for their "strategic" decisions.


I lost a couple good friends to the Bush/Cheney part of the wars. Lost a couple more to the Obama parts.

----------



----------


## The XL

> I'm sure you're right.  He's a CFR tool, too.


To liberals he's the savior.  To blacks he's one of them.  To neocons he's a Muslim.  

None of them have a fucking clue.  It's sad.

----------


## Guest

> To liberals he's the savior.  To blacks he's one of them.  To necons he's a Muslim.  
> 
> None of them have a fucking clue.  It's sad.



I think he's just a face.  He's not running shit anymore than Bush ran the country.  It's why I don't blame Bush and instead blame Cheney for my life being a stinking pile of shit and work.

----------


## The XL

My father was a standard Neocon.  He almost signed up for Iraq in 03.  I remember arguing with him about it when I called him an idiot for even contemplating it.  

It's alright though, our foreign policy got him in the end.  He was down at ground zero back in 01, and died due to illness in 09.

Fuck Obama, Clinton, Bush, globalists, and our foreign policy, which has been absurd for many decades.

----------


## The XL

> I think he's just a face.  He's not running shit anymore than Bush ran the country.  It's why I don't blame Bush and instead blame Cheney for my life being a stinking pile of shit and work.


Bush may have been a dumbass, but he knew who was calling the shots.  And he let it happen, he played his part.

He's an accomplice at worst.

And yeah, Obama is a tool for global banks and insurance companies.

----------


## Guest

> My father was a standard Neocon.  He almost signed up for Iraq in 03.  I remember arguing with him about it when I called him an idiot for even contemplating it.  
> 
> It's alright though, our foreign policy got him in the end.  He was down at ground zero back in 01, and died due to illness in 09.
> 
> Fuck Obama, Clinton, Bush, globalists, and our foreign policy, which has been absurd for many decades.


As immigrants from a communist country, my parents loved Reagan.  Our house was very pro-Reagan, pro USA. The last ten years, being a military wife...that's what moved me from standard conservative to libertarian.  The time for half measures is over, as far as I'm concerned.

Go hard or go home.

----------


## Maximatic

> If the US military is the sort to disobey orders wot's the point of having them at all or entrusting them with weapons?  Aren't you afraid of a coup?


Well, you know they obey orders, but they have a prior commitment to an oath they take when they begin to serve. If an order conflicts with that oath, their duty is to disobey the order.

----------

Trinnity (02-05-2013),usfan (01-16-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> To do _what_?
> 
> _Guard_ the _nation_. That's their purpose. They should not be sent running all over the world. That's what the greater part of the military is for.


Do not get further confused by misleading terminology.  The National Guard is a misnomer.  It is part of the  U.S. Army.  It would be more accurate to call it, "The Oft Used Reserve Force of the U.S. Army."

Just as if you had a Division up on the front lines and another Division in the rear as a reserve force.  Both are simply chess pieces of the Army.

----------

Trinnity (02-05-2013)

----------


## Bill the Dead Cat

> I couldn't make sense of any of that.


Don't panic...it's called sarcasm.

----------


## Network

Obama runs this shit.

Yall stop derailing my thread.

----------


## Bill the Dead Cat

> To liberals he's the savior.  To blacks he's one of them.  To neocons he's a Muslim.  
> 
> None of them have a fucking clue.  It's sad.


You don't know what a neo-con is.

----------

birddog (01-16-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Do not get further confused by misleading terminology.  The National Guard is a misnomer.  It is part of the  U.S. Army.  It would be more accurate to call it, "The Oft Used Reserve Force of the U.S. Army."
> 
> Just as if you had a Division up on the front lines and another Division in the rear as a reserve force.  Both are simply chess pieces of the Army.


There is already an "Army Reserve".  The guard was never intended to serve the role it did in Iraq.  They were ONLY there because a certain Democratic Senator kept pushing for a draft and that would have caused people to no longer support the war.  If you know anything about the military, and I think you perhaps do know a little, you'd know that every individual, every unit, every platoon, every division, et al has a specific "MOS" or role and the National Guard was sent into Iraq for the purpose of peacekeeping ("policing") because the assholes in charge had combat grunts in the beginning filling the role of policing an area which is not their MOS.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-16-2013)

----------


## Beevee

> You mean CIA.  It was the *CIA* that did the waterboarding, thank you.


.........and you actually believe there is a difference? CIA today, Seal tomorrow and Delta Force on Friday. They are all part of the same package.

----------


## Guest

> .........and you actually believe there is a difference? CIA today, Seal tomorrow and Delta Force on Friday. They are all part of the same package.


My husband was US Special Forces, so, yes I can tell you that there is a difference.  There is a huge difference between what the military is allowed to do and what "they" are allowed to do.   The military is bound by an oath to the constitution and yes they do take that seriously.

I would also tread lightly with me on this issue.  My husband was not a murderer of children.  He was, by far, the most decent human being that I have ever met.  Far, far kinder, more generous, more loving than I am.  He was the best human being I had ever met, and probably will ever meet.

So you can take your comments about "murderers" elsewhere, because I really don't want to hear them.

----------

Archer (01-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> You don't know what a neo-con is.


Sure I do.  

Now run along and complain how Obama is a closet Muslim or whatever.

----------


## usfan

> Well, you know they obey orders, but they have a prior commitment to an oath they take when they begin to serve. If an order conflicts with that oath, their duty is to disobey the order.


+1
IMO, the military higher ups... a lot of them.. would honor their oath to 'protect the constitution of the united states from all enemies, foreign & domestic'.  They would not blindly follow an overstepping commander in chief, & the bigger problem would be internal division within the armed forces.  I would hope that the congress, senate, & hopefully, many in the executive branch would intervene, & restore order.  I don't think the military would follow  a rogue president to fire upon their own people.  There might be some loyalist true believers, but they would be a small force, imo.

----------


## St James

> Highly unlikely they'd fire on citizens unless the citizens were firing on them.  Just like the police are here to protect us; but if you fire on them, then all bets are off.


Oh, you mean like 7 cops firing 40 rounds into a guy lying on the ground. Or maybe raping two women on the roadside while filming it? Or maybe you were referring to the one-armed, one legged man in a wheel chair shot in the head beause he threatened them with a sharpie? You are referring to these fine upstanding saviours?
Dude, these frickin' pigs aren't here to protect anyone. Better find that memo. There are few who actually do that anymore. They be LEO (Law Enforcement Officers) They are not here to "serve and protect," they are here to generate revenue for the vast Legal Machine.....everytime I see one having stopped another driver, I cannot help but think to myself..."feed me Seymour, feed me..."

----------


## St James

> Obama runs this shit.
> 
> Yall stop derailing my thread.


stjames says, most politely, HEY!!!! THIS IS MY THREAD!!!!!  :Wtf20:

----------


## St James

I have an idea, those who remain at the other shit hole, go ahead and give Logician a ration and see if he doesn't admit to his statement that he would kill Americans.

----------


## Dan40

> .........and you actually believe there is a difference? CIA today, Seal tomorrow and Delta Force on Friday. They are all part of the same package.


Water boarding (it wasn't called that then) was done in Vietnam by Army troops.  And we won't even discuss Lt. Calley.

----------

Trinnity (02-05-2013)

----------


## birddog

What is the name of the other site?

----------


## St James

politics forum, I think............... you really don't want to go there..it really is a piss hole

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Water boarding (it wasn't called that then) was done in Vietnam by Army troops.  And we won't even discuss Lt. Calley.


You beat me to it with the mention of Lt. Calley, @Dan40.  Many here are too young to remember how really bad that was.  But I firmly believe that the US military has learned by past mistakes.....very pointed and repetetive training is conducted right from boot camp on, to prevent that from happening again.  Remember, the makeup of the personnel in the military has changed drastically in the last 40 years.....back then, kids were drafted straight out of high school.  Now, it's a volunteer force; older and better educated with at least some college or work experience prior to entering the military.

----------


## birddog

> politics forum, I think............... you really don't want to go there..it really is a piss hole


I figured that.  I think I have been on it for a long time, but rarely post on it.

The main forum that I'm on is CF (Conservative Forum)  where you have to be a conservative or you quickly get removed.

----------


## Guest

> I figured that.  I think I have been on it for a long time, but rarely post on it.
> 
> The main forum that I'm on is CF (Conservative Forum)  where you have to be a conservative or you quickly get removed.


That's got to be boring with everyone agreeing all the time.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> That's got to be boring with everyone agreeing all the time.


Since you Branch Paulinians flood every other forum, I can't see the harm in having a reprieve from all that.

----------


## Guest

> Since you Branch Paulinians flood every other forum, I can't see the harm in having a reprieve from all that.


Whatever, dude.  You'd miss having me to fight with.

----------


## birddog

> That's got to be boring with everyone agreeing all the time.



Not really.  In the politics area, there are variations.  Some libertarian views are allowed.  People that are progressive/liberals are quickly booted.

A lot of the discussion is in another area, and is various types of chit chat.  I have met some of the participants, and we will have a get together in the Spring west of St. Louis.  It's mostly middle-aged and retired people.

----------


## Guest

> Not really.  In the politics area, there are variations.  Some libertarian views are allowed.  People that are progressive/liberals are quickly booted.
> 
> A lot of the discussion is in another area, and is various types of chit chat.  I have met some of the participants, and we will have a get together in the Spring west of St. Louis.  It's mostly middle-aged and retired people.


Thats cool.  You never know how these things go.

There are a couple of us on here that met on PF and are real life friends.  We've either met in real life or are going to VA to meet Brandon Raub together.

----------


## birddog

> Thats cool.  You never know how these things go.
> 
> There are a couple of us on here that met on PF and are real life friends.  We've either met in real life or are going to VA to meet Brandon Raub together.


There were six of us that got together last Spring, but I expect closer to 20 this Spring.  Lots of food, tea, soda, beer, and wine, and lots of fun and conversation.

----------


## birddog

There were six of us meeting last Spring, and I expect twenty or so this Spring from CF.  On CF and some other forums I have another username.

----------


## birddog

I been having trouble using the edit button here.  Oh well, probably just me or my puter.

----------


## Guest

Well, Custer has invited us all to Montana so we could take a summer road trip out there.  As it is, looks like Virginia.  That's midway for all of "us"...except Paperback Writer.  He's kinda stuck overseas.

----------


## garyo

There are wonderful people on here who are open and forthright, glad I found this sight.

----------

OceanloverOH (01-17-2013),Trinnity (01-17-2013)

----------


## Beevee

> My husband was US Special Forces, so, yes I can tell you that there is a difference.  There is a huge difference between what the military is allowed to do and what "they" are allowed to do.   The military is bound by an oath to the constitution and yes they do take that seriously.
> 
> I would also tread lightly with me on this issue.  My husband was not a murderer of children.  He was, by far, the most decent human being that I have ever met.  Far, far kinder, more generous, more loving than I am.  He was the best human being I had ever met, and probably will ever meet.
> 
> So you can take your comments about "murderers" elsewhere, because I really don't want to hear them.


Thanks for the advice, but I will continue to make them here, whether you like it or not.

----------


## Dan40

> My husband was US Special Forces, so, yes I can tell you that there is a difference.  There is a huge difference between what the military is allowed to do and what "they" are allowed to do.   The military is bound by an oath to the constitution and yes they do take that seriously.
> 
> I would also tread lightly with me on this issue.  My husband was not a murderer of children.  He was, by far, the most decent human being that I have ever met.  Far, far kinder, more generous, more loving than I am.  He was the best human being I had ever met, and probably will ever meet.
> 
> So you can take your comments about "murderers" elsewhere, because I really don't want to hear them.


Your husband was bound by the UCMJ.  The Constitution gives right that the UCMJ does not recognize.  The Military is not a Democracy.

----------

St James (02-04-2013)

----------


## St James

just got my third and final warning/infraction over there..............

" Dear stjames1_53,

You have received an infraction at Political Forum.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
This is not the first infraction you've received for personal insults.  You are headed down the road towards a permanent ban IF you don't start abiding by the rules here at PF.  Those rules include not insulting other members.  Please re-read the rules.  

JP5
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires.  Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
http://www.politicalforum.com/284905...post1062230859


 Originally Posted by *godisnotreal*
A gun makes you feel safer, but does not actually make you safer. On balance, owning a gun increases the chances of death for the average American. So go ahead--clutch onto your gun--if it makes you feel safer. In the end, it's all about feelings, anyway. If you feel safe, then that's all that really matters. You got a heavy piece of metal in your pocket and no one can mess with you, right? (Nevermind that no one was messing with you in the first place--unless you live in a bad neighborhood, in which case you should move--or if you are a complete doosh bag in which case you might wanna own a gun to make up for your crappy personality).

On an unrealated note, lets return to reality--Less guns = less gun deaths. Only way to fight against the pure reality of this is to use your feelings, which have clearly overcome reason.

US has the most guns per capita , BY FAR, of any country in the world (second place is Yemen, and they have half the guns we do)--and low and behold--we also one of the highest gun death rates.  In case you're wondering, this is NOT a coincidence. But continue to tell yourself that it is.

(On an unrelated note, I leave the door to my apartment unlocked all the time--I live in a safe NYC neighborhood--I feel safe all the time--no need for guns, knives or any other type of personal protection. Have never been victim of any crime. Dont need a gun to be safe. Just need to be street smart---don't talk to strangers...)



more bad advice from a teenager......... wanna bet the main door into your prison compound has a key card to get it?
and you are a liar, there are no safe neighborhoods in NYC......					


All the best,
Political Forum"

now jp5 is on my list of fav annoyances

----------


## garyo

I left the other sight because of Chris the cowardly moderator.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> just got my third and final warning/infraction over there..............
> 
> " Dear stjames1_53,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Political Forum.
> 
> Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
> -------
> This is not the first infraction you've received for personal insults.  You are headed down the road towards a permanent ban IF you don't start abiding by the rules here at PF.  Those rules include not insulting other members.  Please re-read the rules.  
> ...


Never liked JP.

----------


## The XL

That place sucks.  I'll post here and there, but nothing more than a few quick posts a day

----------


## Dan40

Should I be proud that I was banned many times on PF?  I think the worst was for 21 days.  But never was banned for good.

I scream at you here, even tho we are of similar minds, NOT the SAME, similar.  I think your ideas of effecting change are way off the mark but we agree that much change IS necessary.  But I was and AM awful with those that think liberalism and Democrats are doing what is necessary.

Dem peoples be crazy!

----------

birddog (02-01-2013),St James (02-01-2013)

----------


## The XL

Ya, at least we're given a platform for no holds barred, spirited debate here.  They censor and play favorites over there.  And a lot of the mods suck ass.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Ya, at least we're given a platform for no holds barred, spirited debate here.  They censor and play favorites over there.  And a lot of the mods suck ass.


Most people prefer to be treated like adults. And when they are (like here), they usually respond like adults.  Adults can freely participate in fun, spirited debate without degenerating into anger, namecalling and threats....and serious modding is almost never required.  @Trinnity doesn't have a lot of moderators in comparison to the growing size of her forum....she doesn't need more than just a few   :Thumbsup20:

----------

St James (02-01-2013),Trinnity (02-01-2013)

----------


## liberal_hack

> Most people prefer to be treated like adults. And when they are (like here), they usually respond like adults.  Adults can freely participate in fun, spirited debate without degenerating into anger, namecalling and threats....and serious modding is almost never required.  @Trinnity doesn't have a lot of moderators in comparison to the growing size of her forum....she doesn't need more than just a few


but not one moderator is on the left and I'm not sure how that will work long term.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------

St James (02-04-2013)

----------


## The XL

> but not one moderator is on the left and I'm not sure how that will work long term.


It's worked fine so far, hasn't it?  I'm a libertarian, Trinnity is libertarian leaning, but I think the rest are just standard Republicans, so they don't agree with my ideology, yet I have no problem with the way they've modded so far.  You shouldn't either.

----------


## Trinnity

Stand or fall the buck stops with me, and so my personality and ethic sets the tone. No person is without some bias but I will try my best to treat everyone fairly and with respect. You all can spend your time on any site; you're not obligated to be loyal to TPF, so it's an honor to have you here.

Anyone is welcome here as long as they don't act like an ass. Those who do will find themselves out the door in a hurry. Furthermore, sites that are ruled by committee are slower to deal with problems. Sites that are run by one dictator asshole are a nightmare too. So it really does come down to my doing a good job and being a forthright person. I've been in leadership positions in life and I'd like to think that I've got my head screwed on straight. I can and do make mistakes, but try to correct them asap.

My mods are like the Maytag repair guy....very little to do. That's a reflection on the fine quality people we have here. But they help me a lot by being here to help me watch the site. In short, we don't need a liberal mod because liberals are treated just like everyone else. If I mess up, you all let me know.

----------

garyo (02-01-2013),OceanloverOH (02-01-2013),St James (02-04-2013),The XL (02-01-2013)

----------


## garyo

This is the best site by far, the moderators on PF are lopsided in their conects.

----------

Trinnity (02-01-2013)

----------


## liberal_hack

> Stand or fall the buck stops with me, and so my personality and ethic sets the tone. No person is without some bias but I will try my best to treat everyone fairly and with respect. You all can spend your time on any site; you're not obligated to be loyal to TPF, so it's an honor to have you here.
> 
> Anyone is welcome here as long as they don't act like an ass. Those who do will find themselves out the door in a hurry. Furthermore, sites that are ruled by committee are slower to deal with problems. Sites that are run by one dictator asshole are a nightmare too. So it really does come down to my doing a good job and being a forthright person. I've been in leadership positions in life and I'd like to think that I've got my head screwed on straight. I can and do make mistakes, but try to correct them asap.
> 
> My mods are like the Maytag repair guy....very little to do. That's a reflection on the fine quality people we have here. But they help me a lot by being here to help me watch the site. In short, *we don't need a liberal mod* because liberals are treated just like everyone else. If I mess up, you all let me know.


maybe not today, but who knows what the future shall bring. As one of the few liberals here I do keep a watchful eye. Yes, I've been hurled insults but I'm an adult (sometimes) and can take it.

----------


## garyo

But you're not a liberal, you're a socialist, or maybe something else.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> But you're not a liberal, you're a socialist, or maybe something else.


I don't believe he's either one, really. Just a Democrat. 

I'm a liberal and a socialist. I recognize my own. He ain't.

----------


## St James

well this should get me bounced from PF.........they can keep it 
posted to the mods
"I file a complaint against a member for insults, and I get my ass kicked all over the place instead.
I said it before and I'll say it again your pets are out of control and your yanking the chains of ligitimate posters....................
http://www.politicalforum.com/gun-co...pposed-21.html
#202
It's ok, we got most of your intelligent posters over there...........at least the most of them who are grownup and serious about the debate
You can keep your leg-humping dawgs here.............we don't want them"

----------


## Guest

There was a poster over there threatening Ethereal and I lost my shit with the mods.  This guy for two days went ahead and threatened to have him "Brandon Raub'd" and was quite descriptive about stuff being shot in his veins.  I argued with them, asking them why in hell they weren't doing anything about it and finally I pulled up the criminal statutes and said that I was prepared to walk a letter of memorandum down the hall before they deleted the thread.

He is still not banned.  I'm giving it a day and if he's still not banned, I'm sending the memo.  The dude is a lunatic.  He said he works for the government and reports people for anti-American activities.

----------


## St James

well, I'm not going back there..........they can keep their fucking leg-humping pets  no wonder all the good guys, regardless of lib or con don't do much after a while there...that damned Bowerbird should have her ass kicked around the block four times a day......but that is only my opinion..................fucking socialist...........let me know if my screen is banned....I really did cancel my subscription and membership this time before they could ban me..if it shows that I am banned, they are lying through their socialist teeth

----------


## Guest

What did Bowerbird say this time?

----------

St James (02-04-2013)

----------


## St James

> maybe not today, but who knows what the future shall bring. As one of the few liberals here I do keep a watchful eye. Yes, I've been hurled insults but I'm an adult (sometimes) and can take it.


what kills me is the sexual harrassment from Iolo, crank, johnny-c  everything is about sex with those guys...........I bet they hold their dicks when they post........

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I'm only occasionally popping back in to persuade Daybreaker and Surfin to come over. Don't miss it.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> what kills me is the sexual harrassment from Iolo, crank, johnny-c  everything is about sex with those guys...........I bet they hold their dicks when they post........


That's the only way to post IMHO.

 :Grin:

----------

St James (02-04-2013)

----------


## St James

> What did Bowerbird say this time?


her usual, you know, her little quips and internet dance declaring she always right and everyone is a mass murdering sob..........but my beef was with Logician, crank, Iolo.......................they run their mouths like gang punks and never get an infraction or warning because the posts I complain about are still there, but that bitch falena goes after my posts when I complain about the punk ass comments that have no bearing on the issue or thread....

----------


## Guest

The fact that they allowed an Obama supporter to go two days threatening individuals with the worst inhumanity without banning him is unconscionable.  If he is still posting tomorrow I will ask them to close my account and I will be writing a letter of memorandum about the site.

You will not threaten Ethereal and use his veteran status against him while I am around.

----------


## The XL

The modding over there is a joke, it's not all that surprising, really.  I remember something like that happening a few months ago, too, so I don't think it's the first time.

----------


## Guest

> The modding over there is a joke, it's not all that surprising, really.  I remember something like that happening a few months ago, too, so I don't think it's the first time.


That's right, you were there when the UnBubba turned Leatherface into the FBI because he said that only 1 million Jews died instead of 6 million in the Holocaust.  Crazy.

----------


## The XL

Yup, that's the one.  I haven't seen Leatherface since, either.

----------


## Guest

> Yup, that's the one.  I haven't seen Leatherface since, either.


Here's the irony, they keep UnBubba and permabanned him.  I was surprised they didn't ban Ethereal and keep LoyalAmerican.

----------


## The XL

Lol why the fuck did they ban Leatherface?  That place is a joke.

----------


## Guest

> Lol why the fuck did they ban Leatherface?  That place is a joke.


I guess you can't believe only a million Jews died.  Seriously, does it really matter how many Jews you believe had to have died?  I'd be more upset to have the FBI take notice of my website.  The fact that they aren't is curious.

----------


## The XL

Post at your own risk at that place.  That goes for me, you, and whoever else.

----------


## St James

found this in my spam mail...posted my reply:



> Can you be a little more clear? Sorry; I'm not following what you're trying to say.


your mods reprimand me when I file a complaint against their favorite pets. but their pets can continualy sexually harrass members (Iolo, crank, johnny-c) I suspect some of the members are under 12 by the way they insult members and address issues and then get the blessing of the fucking mods by punishing (?) the legitimate posters who complain. Bowerbird can flit through here and get away with smart-assed comments that are not relative to the thread, I complain, then falena, or jp5 come in and start editing my posts and fail to give their full attention to the flamebaites and fucking trolls. You also have government snitches in here and people who actually threaten the lives of other members and that's fine with the stinking mods. I don't normall address people like this, but I'm fucking mad as hell by the treatment and the hands of you little gestapo forces in here...currying favor within the membership because your mods are all libs. Keep it up, and that's all you're going to end up with in here....a bunch of little kids playing neo-facism.............
Oh, and this is a forum where internet bullying is encouraged...................

----------


## Guest

I know appreciate Bowerbird because at least she doesn't try to send the feds after vets to have them locked up in mental hospitals.

----------


## St James

> I know appreciate Bowerbird because at least she doesn't try to send the feds after vets to have them locked up in mental hospitals.


she's a fucking twit..............regardless, she's a fucking twit

----------


## Trinnity

> What is the name of the other site?


PoliticalForum.com -where I met you. 
http://www.politicalforum.com/forum.php

----------

birddog (02-05-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I know appreciate Bowerbird because at least she doesn't try to send the feds after vets to have them locked up in mental hospitals.


Pretty sad that's the standard for decency over there.

----------

St James (02-05-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> well this should get me bounced from PF.........they can keep it 
> posted to the mods


That post has vanished. No deletion notice, just gone.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Trinnity

> Yup, that's the one.  I haven't seen Leatherface since, either.


Leatherface has been there many times - always as movie characters...Cool Hand Luke...Travis Bickle, and others. They always catch him eventually and ban him again because he was banned way back (for what I do not know). If I recall correctly (and I'm pretty sure about this) he got outed again. He was banned right afterward. He's a pretty good poster but he has a real potty/insult mouth and I think that's what got him banned there originally.

----------


## Guest

> Pretty sad that's the standard for decency over there.


They have done jack shit about it.  I wrote this to them in their global mod forum:

I have said this to more than one mod and I will now say it here, once again, for the benefits of all. I would take a look at the outcomes of the Brandon Raub case, not the initial story but what actually happened, the judge's ruling, etc and tell me how you would feel if that were to happen to Ethereal or Bluespade because they posted on this website.

I don't see what sort of committee is required to act when one poster THREATENS another poster. People had been reporting him over the last weekend, I reported him yesterday, and even when asked to cease he continues to try to threaten and intimidate. The type of intimidation is ominous in that he's not threatening to hit someone but just flat out turn them into the FBI for treason or insanity. This is easy enough to do on the tips website.

Who the hell wants to post somewhere where this can happen to them?

Yet, people get banned for name-calling. Hell, you guys banned Ethereal for being rude. Ridiculous. If he is still posting here I am going elsewhere. I'm done with the moderation of this place. It is haphazard and unpredictable. Three days and all you do is remove his posts while he keeps on doing it.

I have posted here for a long time, racked up a lot of points, and I suddenly find myself thoroughly disgusted with an establishment that i used to value highly. By all means, I hope that you guys retain that awesome feeling when something does happen to one of these guys and their parents turn around and file a suit against this place. 

ARGH!

Brandon Raub. Look it up.



**Naturally, they have not moved to ban him.  They just deleted the posts in a CYA move.

----------

